# MAC FF sale 25% - through January 8 online



## SMMY (Jan 6, 2009)

Just in case people missed it in the collection thread, MAC is having an online sale through January 8, sales code is MACFF9. Viva glam and Dame Edna seem to be excluded and I have no idea if this code is a one time use only code. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## nzgal (Jan 6, 2009)

This is what it says on the site:
*FREE SHIPPING* 
Receive *FREE STANDARD SHIPPING* with any USD$60+ purchase. No offer code necessary. Offer is valid on orders shipped to US and Canadian addresses only.

Save 25% off everything* online. Use offer code *MACFF9* at checkout. Excludes VIVA GLAM products. Offer is valid through 11:59pm EST on January 8th, on orders shipped to US and Canadian addresses only.

*Offer valid at maccosmetics.com (not valid at M·A·C Stores and M·A·C department store locations). Valid from 1/6/09 - 1/8/09 only on maccosmetics.com. Valid for shipments in the US and Canada only. May not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts. Valid on in-stock merchandise only. Not valid on purchase of gift cards or egift cards or VIVA GLAM products. Not valid on pending purchases or purchases made before 1/6/09 or after 1/8/09. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only Authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems. ​


----------



## shyste (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Just in case people missed it in the collection thread, MAC is having an online sale through January 8, sales code is MACFF9. Viva glam and Dame Edna seem to be excluded and I have no idea if this code is a one time use only code. Hope this helps someone out._

 

I just (like 2 min ago) ordered the 2 Dame Edna eyeshadow trios and it gave me the discount...go figure...I just got free shipping and my total was 65 with 16 bucks and some change discount so I only paid 48 for both trios and that is all I ordered......oh and a DE lipstick...


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 6, 2009)

This just made my day!!  I just placed an order from all those things in my "Saved for Later" shopping cart-I got Embark e/s, the 129 brush, the 252 brush, AND another 224 brush for 85 bucks!

Now if only this could still go on once BBR launches...hehe!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 6, 2009)

This was so great to wake up to see this email in my inbox! I hope they BBR online so we can buy it with the code! So far I ordered a 188, 213 & 219


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2009)

i have no money!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then I see this ad this morning! noooooooo. i will cry if its up still for BBR (and then call my mudda and see if she can hook a daughter up with a loan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to add that I think its really shitty for MAC to return the Holiday sets to regular price for the ff sale.  Its like God forbid someone gets a super great deal!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I got 187 227 Reflects antique gold, reflects teal, frozen dream lip glass, two pairs of lashes and 3 eye shadows i didn't already own...

major dude!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 6, 2009)

this is BULLSHIT! lmao I JUST bought some stuff from them last week!!! i should return it and buy it again lmao


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm mad you all bought up all the 217 brushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll see if they restock before this thing is over. I really want to start my brush collection!


----------



## ElleMariachi (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I'm mad you all bought up all the 217 brushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll see if they restock before this thing is over. I really want to start my brush collection!_

 
Yup, my thoughts exactly. The 239's out of stock too!


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 6, 2009)

I wasn't able to get Texture...boo!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jan 6, 2009)

i made my purchases last night (early morning hours) before i went to bed...but i knew i should have added in the 217 and 239 last night while they still had some...anyone know how quickly they may restock those?


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_I wasn't able to get Texture...boo!_

 
If it makes you feel any better, it was out of stock before the F&F sale.

I can't believe I don't have it either


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 6, 2009)

YAY! I finally got Reflects Transparent Teal! It was sold out at 2 counters.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww, everything I really want (including a 217 brush) is out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course that's how it would happen, eh?


----------



## makeba (Jan 6, 2009)

i took advantage of this and purchased some brushes. 213,168,190 and 275 and saved 27.00 bucks! i need brushes real bad.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm holding myself back from purchasing anything online. It's so tempting but I have to miss out on this sale.

EDIT://
I took advantage of the sale and bought the Tempting quad that I've always wanted. I feel so guilty purchasing it even though I told myself that I wouldn't buy anything online for a long time and I'm so mad at myself for doing that.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm so tempted to take advantage of this, but I have a gift card for The Bay and I can use it to go to the MAC counter there. 

Although I was wondering... are the prices higher when you buy it from counters like that?


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone think its possible they'll restock the 239 before it ends Thursday?


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay, an excuse to get some things I had been holding off on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just ordered these lovelys:

Fascinating Eye Kohl
Paradisco, Gesso and Beautiful Iris e/s
Pink Swoon powder blush
Studio Tech in NC 20

I'll have to hold off on some of my BBR purchases now haha


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 6, 2009)

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALREADY!!! Don't you heffas buy up everything before I get paid tomorrow....lol...lol


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 6, 2009)

Just in case anyone wants to know, even tho the site says snowscene is sold out, i placed an order over the phone and they still have it!!


----------



## blinkymei (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ minni that was smart, I should of done that for the brushes I want, I only got:
- 188
- 222, I hope this works on my small eyes


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, I can NEVER pass up a sale! I got:
-168 brush
-249 brush
-Cork e/s
-Smut e/s
-Goldmine e/s
-Greensmoke e/s
-Arctic Grey e/s
-Plum Dressing e/s
-Sweet Lust e/s
-Gentle Mineralize Blush
-Foundation Pump

I am praying some of the other e/s become available before the sale is over, like Nocturnelle...it was one of the first colors I ever bought but I've mutilated over the years so I really could use a new one..

Also, the 217 and 239 are back up!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 7, 2009)

For anyone still wanting them.....the 217 and 239 have been restocked!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo, so I got me a 217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But... the e/s I picked out yesterday... were now out of stock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I randomly choose two others ones to get (Top Hat and Typographic), and the lip conditioner.  Ended up saving over $16, so it's like I got a shadow for free so I'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wish the e/s I really wanted weren't all out of stock.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 7, 2009)

I wanted some brushes but as i add them to my bag they were sold out, mostly the face brushes I ended up buying 
109, 272 , prr lipglass and soft &gentle mineralize skinfinish
painterly and soft ochre paint pots are sold out ...they need to discount more often it seems they got a huge sale


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG I love this sale. :|

Picked up:
Hush e/s
Embark e/s
209 brush (been using a set angled brush and it's starting to not work so well )
Some staples like Brush Cleaner, Fix + and Prep + Prime Skin

Does anyone know if we can use the code again? I might want more stuff....

Ok, I KNOW I want more stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 7, 2009)

Just FYI- I ordered $65 worth of stuff today, but after the discount it was only $48 and I still got free shipping. So I guess as long as you have $60 before the discount it should give you free shipping.


----------



## M4C_G1RL (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anybody know if this sale will take effect for the UK aswel? Thanks


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Just FYI- I ordered $65 worth of stuff today, but after the discount it was only $48 and I still got free shipping. So I guess as long as you have $60 before the discount it should give you free shipping._

 
Yep, same for me!  Total before was $64, but after the discount it was less, but I still got free shipping


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 7, 2009)

Im havign a super bad experience with the damn 217 brush, I dont think its my fault. I posted a thread on it, in MAC chat, if u guys could give me ur opinions on this itd be great.

Other than that I like the sale and Im grateful


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 7, 2009)

Curses, a place one order, sans a few things as they were out of stock, now they're back in stock and I'm just shy of free shipping (a dollar fifty to be exact. >_<). I guess tis just means I have to search for some more things. *crosses fingers that BBR will be put up a bit early and be snuck in with the 25%*


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 8, 2009)

A bunch of things have been restocked like the e/s! I am tempted to place a 3rd damn order! argghhh!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't that weird. Texture is completely off the e/s list now.  hmmmm...


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey slightly off topic, but do any of you guys know whether or not this whole friends and family deal is going to be a regular thing? I know they had a 15% off this summer, but I definitely do not remember that from summer of 2007, and i wasn't into mac before that, so i would have no idea.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ As far as a regular thing, it has happened just before MAC has issued a price increase, but I don't know if they plan on doing this again in June (I hope!). If the economy keeps sucking then it's quite possible.

Has anyone received their orders yet? Mine aren't due to arrive til Jan 16 and 19 and my last order hasn't even shipped. So it is basically taking 2 weeks to get them, but it's worth it IMO.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm effing pissed that my order hasn't shipped, yet.  I'll be really pissed if my BBR order ships before my F&F does.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ As far as a regular thing, it has happened just before MAC has issued a price increase, but I don't know if they plan on doing this again in June (I hope!). If the economy keeps sucking then it's quite possible.

Has anyone received their orders yet? Mine aren't due to arrive til Jan 16 and 19 and my last order hasn't even shipped. So it is basically taking 2 weeks to get them, but it's worth it IMO._

 
Mine won't be here until the 16th as well.  I so wish that they would have had the two day option.  Shipping to the western states takes soooo long!!


----------



## alka1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I placed my order on Jan. 6th and it arrived that same week on the 8th. I'm on the west coast as well in California. I guess my little workaround for 2day shipping didn't work for anyone else?


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so mad i could not get anything cause right after i placed things into my basket and hit payment almost everything i wanted to order i was out of stocked and than the next morning everything was back in stock right after the sale was over. it sucks to be me right now!!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 13, 2009)

^^Aww, sucks indeed! I think they'd have done well to extend it an extra day. I know I went to order some stuff for my sister's b-day at like 10:30pm MST, but it was too late so I didn't get it after all.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 13, 2009)

My order from the 6th is on it's way, scheduled for the 15th. My order from the 8th is still Pending. Maybe I'm still a bit touchy after Seattle's snow storm that kept UPS from delivering for nearly 2 weeks, but IF YOU DO A SALE OF THIS MAGNITUDE, GET EXTRA HELP! KEEP THE PACKAGES GOING! Now many people are stuck wondering WHEN they'll get their stuff! I should have sucked it up and done 2 day. Arg.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine came yesterday, took about a week.  Yay!  Mine comes from apparently only about 3 hours away (return address is MD, I live in NJ... I'm assuming they ship actually from MD), so it sucks it somehow took 4 days for UPS to get it to me... I would've been better off just driving myself to pick it up, lol.


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 13, 2009)

and mine order came yesterday in Bradenton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully tomorow will be here in Serbia

@alka1-I tried for more than one 1hour to find 2nd day shipping option(following your instructions) but it didn't work.Then I wrote mail to Mac and asked them to ship my order asap


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 13, 2009)

My order has been shipped but it didn't tell me where my package is. I really want my Tempting quad and hopefully it'll be at my doorstep soon.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 14, 2009)

I got way too much haha.
One of my things is on backorder, bare study paint pot. 
grrr.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 15, 2009)

^Mine is too! I hate waiting!! After I get my order, no more ordering from MAC for about a month.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 15, 2009)

Darn UPS people! This is what happened to my first package:
INCORRECT ROUTING AT UPS FACILITY / THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE

My 1/8 order is still in "Pending" status. It's been a week.. I hope they process it soon!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jan 15, 2009)

My order was placed on the 8th... it hasn't shipped yet either


----------



## .Ice (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Has anyone received their orders yet? Mine aren't due to arrive til Jan 16 and 19 and my last order hasn't even shipped. So it is basically taking 2 weeks to get them, but it's worth it IMO._

 
I took advantage of the F&F sale on the 8th and have yet to even receive an email stating that my order was shipped....


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got my package from my first order, missing an item, and my next one is due to arrive some time late next week.. most likely it, too, will be missing an item. >_< What's the point in having check people if they're not going to check the orders?


----------



## neonbright (Jan 15, 2009)

I got both of my orders yesterday, and I ordered one day apart.  On the 8th and 9th and the order was complete.


----------



## jenixxx (Jan 18, 2009)

First post!                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pretty much just re-stocked basics and what I was low on...
Vanilla e/s
Print e/s
Sumptuous Olive e/s
188 brush
Blacktrack fluidline
Painterly PP
Untitled paint
Beige-ing shadestick
Breath of Plum blush

Ordered Jan 7, arrived Jan 13.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 18, 2009)

I am STILL waiting for mine but it is not MAC's fault it is because my apartment office was closed.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow but I am not even sure if UPS delivers on Martin Luther King Jr Day.  I have been waiting almost TWO weeks!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ughh! I ordered on January 7th, and a week later I still hadn't heard anything so I called on Wednesday and they said they were shipping it out the next day, but I got the email saying it shipped on Friday! Its annoying me, especially because I probably won't get it until this Wednesday because of all the holidays. Silly MAC.


----------



## jmac68 (Jan 19, 2009)

In the words of Grey's Anatomy...
Seriously....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ordered on the 8th and it *still* has not shipped.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am STILL waiting for mine but it is not MAC's fault it is because my apartment office was closed. Now I have to wait until tomorrow but I am not even sure if UPS delivers on Martin Luther King Jr Day. I have been waiting almost TWO weeks!_

 
^So have I. Tomorrow will be two weeks that I haven't gotten my package. Hopefully that I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 20, 2009)

It's official: I got my BBR before my second sale box!  I'll forever shell out the extra $5 for 2 day shipping from now on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 20, 2009)

I ordered mine on the 8th as well and it says it will be delivered on the 20th, which is tomorrow so I do hope to see my UPS man!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine package finally came today but I was not home to pick it up.  Rats!  I will be able to get it tomorrow FINALLY!  I hate waiting!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad that I didn't come across this sooner, I'd be even more broke than I am presently! Pretty sad that my make up stash is worth more than my car lol


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 20, 2009)

i placed my order on the 8th as well and i haven't heard from them they did send me 2 emails saying two of the things i ordered are out of stock so they will ship out when they get them in meanwhile i never even got my other stuff grr im so mad im thinking of just calling and canceling my order


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 21, 2009)

I e-mailed customer service on Monday and the sent me an e-mail back to confirm my shipping address and they sent me another e-mail today that they are going to reship my item for the 2nd Day delivery at no cost. I'm so happy now that I might get it tomorrow or today.


----------

